# Knete erneuern ?



## speddy411 (19. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Da ich zurzeit dabei bin mir für die Benchsession noch einiges an Equipment zu besorgen, hatte ich die Frage ob ich die Knete die zur Isolierung dient nach einem LN2-Durchgang erneut verwenden kann oder ob ich neue Knete brauche (Spröde geworden o.ä.) ?


Gruß Speddy411


----------



## Tomateeeee (19. September 2009)

kannst du normal weiternutzen bloss auf tauen lassen ^^ dann kannst du knete wieder ganz normal nutzen ^^


----------



## speddy411 (19. September 2009)

Gut danke schön...

Habe schon gedacht ich hätte für jedes Board immer neue Knete verpflanzen müssen...Wäre ziemlich viel Knete 


Gruß Speddy411


----------



## Tomateeeee (19. September 2009)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Gut danke schön...
> 
> Habe schon gedacht ich hätte für jedes Board immer neue Knete verpflanzen müssen...Wäre ziemlich viel Knete
> 
> ...




kannst ja dann aus der deiner riesen menge knete nen knetman bauen


----------



## speddy411 (19. September 2009)

Die Menge wird wohl nicht reichen....Vll. für ein Knetmännchen


----------



## CoNtAcT (19. September 2009)

Die Menge, die ich dir gegeben habe, reicht bei mir locker für die Grafikkarte, Mainboard und Chipsätze! 150 Gramm!!!!!


----------



## Shooter (19. September 2009)

Also, redet ihr jetzt von Spielknete ? Oder von richtiger Knete ? (Money) 
Oder von einer Wärmeleitpaste ::``


----------



## CoNtAcT (19. September 2009)

Shooter schrieb:


> Also, redet ihr jetzt von Spielknete ? Oder von richtiger Knete ? (Money)
> Oder von einer Wärmeleitpaste ::``



Faber Castell Knetgummi eignet sich besonders gut, zum Isolieren der Hardware während einer Benchsesson.


----------



## speddy411 (19. September 2009)

Klar zum Benchen reicht es allemal aber zum Knetmann bauen wohl nicht...


----------

